# [RISOLTO]x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5

## 0pipe0

Ciao a tutti, sto provando ad installare Gentoo sul mio nc10 da ubuntu 9.04. Sono già a buon punto, ma ho notato che emergendo alcuni pacchetti (2 fin'ora) mi esce un errore nella compilazione questo è il log

mi è capitato emergendo elinks e ppp

mi si blocca quì: ">>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5"

ecco il log 

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libICE-1.0.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/work

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: libICE-1.0.5

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed-1.5.26.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/work/libICE-1.0.5 ...

 * econf: updating libICE-1.0.5/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libICE-1.0.5/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --enable-ipv6

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for ICE... yes

checking for XTRANS... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking if Xtrans should support UNIX socket connections... yes

checking if Xtrans should support TCP socket connections... yes

checking for library containing socket... none required

checking for library containing gethostbyname... none required

checking if IPv6 support should be built... yes

checking for struct sockaddr_in.sin_len... no

checking for socklen_t... yes

checking if Xtrans should support os-specific local connections... no

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking if xorg-macros used to generate configure is at least 1.2... yes, 1.2.1

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating ice.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make -j 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/work/libICE-1.0.5'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/work/libICE-1.0.5/src'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT   -DICE_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DTRANS_SERVER -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2 -MT accept.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/accept.Tpo -c -o accept.lo accept.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT   -DICE_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DTRANS_SERVER -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2 -MT authutil.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/authutil.Tpo -c -o authutil.lo authutil.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I../include  -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT   -DICE_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DTRANS_SERVER -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2 -MT connect.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/connect.Tpo -c -o connect.lo connect.c

[...............]

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DICE_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DTRANS_SERVER -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2 -MT listen.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/listen.Tpo -c listen.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/listen.o

env: en: No such file or directory

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DICE_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DTRANS_SERVER -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2 -MT watch.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/watch.Tpo -c watch.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/watch.o

env: en: No such file or directory

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DICE_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DTRANS_SERVER -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2 -MT process.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/process.Tpo -c process.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/process.o

make[2]: *** [listen.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** [watch.lo] Error 1

env: en: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [misc.lo] Error 1

env: en: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [process.lo] Error 1

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DICE_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DTRANS_SERVER -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2 -MT shutdown.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/shutdown.Tpo -c shutdown.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/shutdown.o

env: en i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I../include -D_BSD_SOURCE -DHAS_FCHOWN -DHAS_STICKY_DIR_BIT -DICE_t -DTRANS_CLIENT -DTRANS_SERVER -Wall -Wpointer-arith -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wnested-externs -fno-strict-aliasing -Wbad-function-cast -Wold-style-definition -Wdeclaration-after-statement -march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2 -MT protosetup.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/protosetup.Tpo -c protosetup.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/protosetup.o

: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [shutdown.lo] Error 1

env: en: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [protosetup.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/work/libICE-1.0.5/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/work/libICE-1.0.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3129:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3914:  Called x-modular_src_make

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3954:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Sono nuovo su gentoo quindi molti comandi ANCORA non li consco, però ho pensato che fosse un semplice problema di reperibilità del pacchetto, ma vorrei attendere l'opinione di qualcuno più esperto  . Potete aiutarmi?

 :Mr. Green:  grazie!  :Mr. Green: Last edited by 0pipe0 on Fri Oct 09, 2009 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

La reperibilità del pacchetto non c'entra, il problema sta qui

```
env: en: No such file or directory 
```

Copia qui il tuo make.conf, da qualche parte dovrebbe esserci un errore; scrivi anche il risultato di grep en /etc/env.d/* -R

----------

## 0pipe0

ok:

Make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#   file originale <inizio>

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

#   <fine>

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

#CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -mssse3 -pipe -O2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j"

USE="gtk gnome gtk2 -esd -ldap -emacs -berkdb -fortran -floppy -dvd -cdrom -dvdr -cdr -eds cairo phonon mtp rss laptop fbcondecor dialup bluetooth mng minimal md5sum oscar fuse lcms suid amazon xulrunner x264 quicktime css bash-completion icu nptl fbsplash bzip2 jpeg2k loop-aes crypt id3tag libnotify xf86-fbsd ppds threads symlink truetype xcb xscreensaver X pdf glitz v4l amarok v4l2 flash history logitech-mouse mjpeg ieee1394 mp4 meanwhile ffmpeg aac dri tiff sysvipc svg spell gnutls wifi gimp dbus arts xcomposite asf nsplugin hal sockets dba xv qt qt4 kde alsa msn lm_sensors nls win32codecs acpi aim audiofile avi cdb cups dga dio divx4linux encode fbcon gphoto2 foomaticdb glx gpm gimpprint imlib innodb java jpeg kdexdelta mime mmx mp3 mpeg opengl png networkmanager posix readline samba sse sse2 ssse3 xine xml xml2 xvid x86 gstreamer unicode usb mad flac a52 dv fame ogg subtitles vorbis"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa vga fbdev"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel loopback virmidi"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LANGUAGE="it en"

CAMERAS="canon ptp2"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#CCACHE_DIR=/usr/bin/ccache ccache -s 

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

```

grep en /etc/env.d/* -R (a cosa serve?)

```

(chroot) pipe-laptop / # grep en /etc/env.d/* -R

/etc/env.d/00basic:# /etc/env.d/00basic

```

----------

## 0pipe0

ok risolto!

grazie per l'aiuto   :Very Happy:  il problema era in LANGUAGE="it en"

----------

